# PAINT FOR OLD DECOYS



## DAVENPORT WA (Mar 27, 2017)

HAVE YOU GUYS EVER PAINTED OLD DECOYS WITH SOME SORT OF A FLAT WHITE PAINT TO MIRROR SNOWS?
THX


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have done this on some old floater decoys. They were magnum mallards. I bought some white flat or primer paint. Then I got some herters decoy paint for the beak and I used flat black for the wing tips.

They turned out ok.

I would recommend going over them a few times to get the coverage you need. Otherwise it isn't "totally" white or a constant white....ie: they look like gray spots or graying/faded areas.


----------

